
It Takes Two Neurons to Ride a Bicycle - sytelus
http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.88.3781&rep=rep1&type=pdf
======
snvzz
I only learned to ride a bicycle when I was ~15yo.

My neuron count must really be low.

